# Internet On My PDA?



## rav_295 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi,
I have an HP Ipaq 3715 with WI-FI. How do i get the internet on it without having to use a telephone cable (wireless). I want to be able to access the net wirelessly anywhere in the world. How do i do this, and what service do i have to use?


----------



## Heatsink (Dec 7, 2004)

rav_295 said:


> Hi,
> I have an HP Ipaq 3715 with WI-FI. How do i get the internet on it without having to use a telephone cable (wireless). I want to be able to access the net wirelessly anywhere in the world. How do i do this, and what service do i have to use?


I've been in the wireless PDA world for a while now, but have never had the PDA that you're referring to. However, a quick Google search on your PDA brought me to this page http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?HP-FA281A which doesn't say anything about your PDA having any wireless ability above WiFi.

WiFi (802.11b) refers to the ability to connect to a wireless router on a LAN. These wireless routers are typically found in houses, small offices and public places like coffee shops. Another name for a public WiFi spot is a 'hot spot'. Therefore, to use the internet, you'll have to be in a hot spot.

To connect to the Internet anywhere, you need a different type of PDA. You need a PDA that is basically a cell phone. Your provider will offer either GSM or CDMA for the digital voice side of the house, and either GPRS or 1X (respectively) for your internet connectivity. Since the specs I found for your PDA don't mention anything about these technologies, then I highly doubt it has these capabilities.

A sure fire way to tell if you have the ability to connect to a wireless internet anywhere is to answer the question: Did I buy this PDA from a cell phone provider and buy a monthly data plan?

If the answer is 'no', then your quite likely SOL.


----------



## Zappattazz (Jul 6, 2004)

I have the HP iPAQ rx3715 and it has built-in WiFi. [*You don't need a cell phone for internet connectivity.* You just have to be at a location which provides access to a WiFi router whether free or for a fee. The easiest method is to go to WiFi Maps and plug in your city/state. This will display a map of your town and you can zoom into your neighborhood and/or workplace to find nearby hotspots which are identified by seperate symbols.

Choose a local free hotspot (I usually go to a restaurant -- eat while you surf) and fire up your rx3715. Click on your Start menu, choose Programs, choose iPAQ Wireless icon, choose WiFi icon, choose settings. Once you've chosen the WiFi icon, you should see all wireless devices which are broadcasting within range of your PDA. Usually you will get a dialog popup asking if you want to connect to the free hotspot -- just click on OK button and you're set. From there you start up your browser and you can surf as long as you stay within range of the hotspot.

I've since gone to 3rd party software (pocketWinc) which does more things to search and identify access points as I'm driving down the road. Good Luck!!


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

So do you need a cellphone for internet connectivity? I couldn't make it out from the last posting


----------



## Zappattazz (Jul 6, 2004)

I felt this was an important point to make since Heatsink was providing potentially misleading information to rav_295. That solution may suggest utilizing a cellphone is a necessity for internet connectivity with this particular PDA model. :up:


----------



## Heatsink (Dec 7, 2004)

Zappattazz said:


> I felt this was an important point to make since Heatsink was providing potentially misleading information to rav_295. That solution may suggest utilizing a cellphone is a necessity for internet connectivity with this particular PDA model. :up:


Care to indicate what, exactly, information that I provided that may have been misleading?


----------



## Zappattazz (Jul 6, 2004)

Heatsink, be sure to check back here for my reply around the end of July.


----------



## Heatsink (Dec 7, 2004)

What's the matter? It's going to take you two months to find my 'misleading information'?

Troll.


----------



## Zappattazz (Jul 6, 2004)

Heatsink said:


> To connect to the Internet anywhere, you need a different type of PDA. You need a PDA that is basically a cell phone. Your provider will offer either GSM or CDMA for the digital voice side of the house, and either GPRS or 1X (respectively) for your internet connectivity. Since the specs I found for your PDA don't mention anything about these technologies, then I highly doubt it has these capabilities.
> 
> A sure fire way to tell if you have the ability to connect to a wireless internet anywhere is to answer the question: Did I buy this PDA from a cell phone provider and buy a monthly data plan?
> 
> If the answer is 'no', then your quite likely SOL.


The misleading info you presented above indicated that if rav_95 wants to hang out at his/her local coffee house (i.e. Starbucks, Panera Bread, etc.) she/he *MUST* have "...a PDA that is basically a cell phone." If you were suggesting she/he might be standing elsewhere on the planet (i.e. African sarangeti, Alaskan tundra, etc.) that "...a PDA that is basically a cell phone" will allow him/her internet access!!!


----------

